# Rage Squonk Box Mod Leaking



## HvNDhF (13/6/18)

Morning All

Maybe the heading is a little too harsh.

I am having a very slight leaking issue with the rage. 

Whenever I'm taking the bottle out to refill, I can see that there is some juice on the bottle and in the little chamber where the bottle goes in to.

It is not enough to run out of the mod at all.

Can this maybe be from over squonking or maybe filling the bottle too much?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (13/6/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Morning All
> 
> Maybe the heading is a little too harsh.
> 
> ...


I found I had the same with my Cut squonk at first. I found the tube sat too tight on the bottom of the bottle. If the tube is squashed down hard and juice can't travel freely up the tube then it wants to come out of the top of the bottle instead when you squeeze. I shortened the tube very slightly and made a bigger angle cut on the bottom part that sits in the bottle and never had the problem again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Mr. B (13/6/18)

Anvil said:


> I found I had the same with my Cut squonk at first. I found the tube sat too tight on the bottom of the bottle. If the tube is squashed down hard and juice can't travel freely up the tube then it wants to come out of the top of the bottle instead when you squeeze. I shortened the tube very slightly and made a bigger angle cut on the bottom part that sits in the bottle and never had the problem again.



If the problem is that the bottle is too tight and doesn't fit properly you may have a device from the first batch which had a flaw in it.

Dwayne (OhmboyOC) released a video about this issue on Grimm Green's YouTube channel where the first batch of rage squonkers had two o-rings where the squonk bottle goes in and there should be only one. He gives a tutorial on how to remove the extra o-ring.

Maybe that's the issue?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HvNDhF (13/6/18)

I will definately check that. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HvNDhF (13/6/18)

Was exactly the issue. Will mail ohmboyoc tomorrow. Tha ks for the advice all. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HvNDhF (18/6/18)

Mr. B said:


> If the problem is that the bottle is too tight and doesn't fit properly you may have a device from the first batch which had a flaw in it.
> 
> Dwayne (OhmboyOC) released a video about this issue on Grimm Green's YouTube channel where the first batch of rage squonkers had two o-rings where the squonk bottle goes in and there should be only one. He gives a tutorial on how to remove the extra o-ring.
> 
> Maybe that's the issue?



Just some feedback.

I checked the video that Mr. B suggested and it was the same issue as on the video.

E-mailed OhmBoy and with no issues at all he came back and requested my address to send me replacement bottles.

That is what I call service.

Still the best squonk mod I have ever owned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mr. B (18/6/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Just some feedback.
> 
> I checked the video that Mr. B suggested and it was the same issue as on the video.
> 
> ...


Awesome bud! I'm glad you got it sorted out

Reactions: Like 2


----------

